# Possible World Record Striped Bass Caught of Cape Charles



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Search: World record striped bass caught and released off Cape Charles....to get the details.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I saw the article in the Virginia Pilot posted somewhere. I think it's a tackle record, not an all tackle record. The va state record is 74 pounds caught in 2012 the fish in the article was 54 on a hand scale. It didn't say what he caught it on.


----------



## dboyd (Apr 2, 2011)

I saw somewhere it was supposed to be a record for length, not weight. I'm guessing not many people have measured them for the "length" record because it didn't look particularly long for the girth and it weighed WELL under the weight record. I didn't even know they had length records.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

It's a big fish but nothing HUGE. It's an IGFA length record. To score that record you need to have the official IGFA $50 ruler. Plenty of much bigger fish have been caught than that.


----------

